# JBL drop checker



## Frederick (27 Mar 2012)

Hi all....after adding a DD CO2 rig  I read the article by ceg4048 regarding CO2 measurement.In he described the JBL checker. The JBL checker I purchased apparently does not require 4dkh liquid but instructs one to place 32 drops  of the CO2plus ph liquid in the lower chamber.I found this did not give sufficient liquid to barely register on the white bacground. I therfore increased the amount to about50/60 drops so that I could see the coulor on the rear screen. It now shows blue/green.
The bubble rate is 28/30 bubblesper minute
I willwelcome any comments regarding this.   Regards.... Fred
The tankis a Jewel Vision 180,internalfilter plus one Tec 600 external,lights on 10 hrs per day,well planted (some might say heavily)..The CO2 unit swiches on/off with the lights.


----------



## malawistu (27 Mar 2012)

hello i have the same drop checker and the 32 drops fill it rite up to the top almost over so i dont understand why you needed 50/60 it must be almost overflowing   did you fill it then turn it upside down so the suckers are at the bottom this is mine


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Mar 2012)

Hello,
        The thread has been moved from Technical/Help, which is only meant for difficulties associated with IT/software, and placed in Hardware/DIY, since this is an issue with your hardware.

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick (28 Mar 2012)

Hi malawistu....many thanks for the reply... I xan only think that I lost some when turning over however I cannot understand the addition of Kh4 liquid all Ican think ofis that the drop checker manufacturer has modified the instructions to illimate the neccessaty of the Dh4 liquid.
Many thanks once again.... Frederick


----------



## John S (28 Mar 2012)

Hi Frederick. The original JBL solution had to be added to 4dkh. The newer solution that you have just needs to be put into the drop checker with no 4dkh solution.


----------

